# Gifted an amazing collection



## Bhannon (Sep 12, 2021)

Gonna try to make it short but I had to share this…My wife’s grandparents recently passed and the family began the process of sorting through decades and decades of many types of collections they had. The one they were most known for was Mammy’s bottles collection. Mammy and Pappy have been digging and collecting since the 60s, winning many bottle shows along the way. I became interested after finding a few bottles while metal detecting. No one in the family wanted the bottle collection so it was given to me. I’m still going through them, cleaning and starting a display bit I wanted to share some with you.


----------



## embe (Sep 12, 2021)

Wow, and I love those shelves they're displayed on


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 12, 2021)

Bhannon said:


> Gonna try to make it short but I had to share this…My wife’s grandparents recently passed and the family began the process of sorting through decades and decades of many types of collections they had. The one they were most known for was Mammy’s bottles collection. Mammy and Pappy have been digging and collecting since the 60s, winning many bottle shows along the way. I became interested after finding a few bottles while metal detecting. No one in the family wanted the bottle collection so it was given to me. I’m still going through them, cleaning and starting a display bit I wanted to share some with you.





embe said:


> Wow, and I love those shelves they're displayed on


Thank You!!


----------



## webe992 (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice LA hutches and stoneware! The John Ryan is awesome too!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 12, 2021)

Sorry for your and your wife's loss. The collection has some great bottles. This is just part of them? I love the crock and jugs.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 12, 2021)

Some Nice Bottles. LEON.


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sorry for your and your wife's loss. The collection has some great bottles. This is just part of them? I love the crock and jugs.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Appreciate that. Yes this is just what I’ve dusted off and put out, bunch more to go through. Huge variety of embossed and cool black glass whiskey slicks. Kinda overwhelming to be honest because I’m new to the hobby and I’m not sure about what I have…rarity and value.


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 12, 2021)

Bhannon said:


> Gonna try to make it short but I had to share this…My wife’s grandparents recently passed and the family began the process of sorting through decades and decades of many types of collections they had. The one they were most known for was Mammy’s bottles collection. Mammy and Pappy have been digging and collecting since the 60s, winning many bottle shows along the way. I became interested after finding a few bottles while metal detecting. No one in the family wanted the bottle collection so it was given to me. I’m still going through them, cleaning and starting a display bit I wanted to share


Are any local to you?


Bhannon said:


> Gonna try to make it short but I had to share this…My wife’s grandparents recently passed and the family began the process of sorting through decades and decades of many types of collections they had. The one they were most known for was Mammy’s bottles collection. Mammy and Pappy have been digging and collecting since the 60s, winning many bottle shows along the way. I became interested after finding a few bottles while metal detecting. No one in the family wanted the bottle collection so it was given to me. I’m still going through them, cleaning and starting a display bit I wanted to share some with you.


 Mammy and Pappy sound like they must have been pretty cool people. I hope the collection stays in the family. Who knows maybe even inspire another digger in the family.
In fact I feel like I need to get out and do a hike and a dig. Get back to my roots so to speak. I remember when even coming home empty handed wasn’t a bad day. No matter what level of collector you are the feeling of digging up even a “JUNK” bottle yourself is way better then a score off some poor sap on eBay. I don’t remember anything about how I got my best bottles I remember every detail of the ones I dug myself.


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 12, 2021)

webe992 said:


> Nice LA hutches and stoneware! The John Ryan is awesome too!


Thanks!


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 12, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> Are any local to you?
> 
> Mammy and Pappy sound like they must have been pretty cool people. I hope the collection stays in the family. Who knows maybe even inspire another digger in the family.
> In fact I feel like I need to get out and do a hike and a dig. Get back to my roots so to speak. I remember when even coming home empty handed wasn’t a bad day. No matter what level of collector you are the feeling of digging up even a “JUNK” bottle yourself is way better then a score off some poor sap on eBay. I don’t remember anything about how I got my best bottles I remember every detail of the ones I dug myself.


Yes we are in south Louisiana, so the NOLA bottles are my favorite, they were in a bottle club there. The collection will definitely stay in the family, one of her wishes. Thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 12, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Some Nice Bottles. LEON.


Thanks!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 12, 2021)

Bhannon said:


> Yes we are in south Louisiana, so the NOLA bottles are my favorite, they were in a bottle club there. The collection will definitely stay in the family, one of her wishes. Thanks for the kind words!!


I'm sure they have a big smile knowing you enjoy them so much, as well as everyone here.


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 12, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I'm sure they have a big smile knowing you enjoy them so much, as well as everyone here.


Thank You


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 12, 2021)

Can't wait to see what else you got?


----------



## Jamdam (Sep 13, 2021)

Post more pictures! Love to see some more Louisiana bottles. Any inks?
Nice job cleaning and displaying. Geaux Tigers


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 13, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> Post more pictures! Love to see some more Louisiana bottles. Any inks?
> Nice job cleaning and displaying. Geaux Tigers


LOL! Appreciate that. We love our Tigers and Saints, the inks are very popular and most were spoken for but I think there may be a few left. I’ll post when I come across some.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 13, 2021)

I see some very good (and quite valuable) stuff there!  Anything from Texas?


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 13, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> I see some very good (and quite valuable) stuff there!  Anything from Texas?





nhpharm said:


> I see some very good (and quite valuable) stuff there!  Anything from Texas?


Awesome thanks! Haven’t seen anything  Tx yet.


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 13, 2021)

A few more to dust off.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 13, 2021)

Very cool!  I dug one of those Donnaud's Remedy for Baldness bottles recently in Texas.  They date to the 1860's.


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 13, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Very cool!  I dug one of those Donnaud's Remedy for Baldness bottles recently in Texas.  They date to the 1860's.


Nice! Thanks for the info


----------



## GatesMillsGirl (Sep 15, 2021)

Bhannon said:


> Gonna try to make it short but I had to share this…My wife’s grandparents recently passed and the family began the process of sorting through decades and decades of many types of collections they had. The one they were most known for was Mammy’s bottles collection. Mammy and Pappy have been digging and collecting since the 60s, winning many bottle shows along the way. I became interested after finding a few bottles while metal detecting. No one in the family wanted the bottle collection so it was given to me. I’m still going through them, cleaning and starting a display bit I wanted to share some with you.


What a great gift!


----------



## willong (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm so glad that someone in the family appreciated Mammy and Pappy's collection! Now, part of their legacy gets shared with appreciative strangers too!

Thanks so much for sharing. We are all, I'm sure, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## BF109 (Sep 15, 2021)

WOW!  Super nice collection!


----------



## relic rescuer (Sep 15, 2021)

My condolences on the loss of your family members. What an awesome gift!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 15, 2021)

Bhannon said:


> Appreciate that. Yes this is just what I’ve dusted off and put out, bunch more to go through. Huge variety of embossed and cool black glass whiskey slicks. Kinda overwhelming to be honest because I’m new to the hobby and I’m not sure about what I have…rarity and value.


Your going through alot right now. No rush. If you have any questions as to bottles, you are in a great place. Thanks for posting.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## cor3y7 (Sep 15, 2021)

Some beautiful stuff there, thanks for posting. And I'm sorry for your family's loss,


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 16, 2021)

GatesMillsGirl said:


> What a great gift!


Thanks


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 16, 2021)

willong said:


> I'm so glad that someone in the family appreciated Mammy and Pappy's collection! Now, part of their legacy gets shared with appreciative strangers too!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing. We are all, I'm sure, looking forward to seeing more!


Thank You!


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 16, 2021)

BF109 said:


> WOW!  Super nice collection!


Thank you!


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 16, 2021)

cor3y721 said:


> Some beautiful stuff there, thanks for posting. And I'm sorry for your family's loss,


Thank You


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 16, 2021)

cor3y721 said:


> Some beautiful stuff there, thanks for posting. And I'm sorry for your family's loss,


Thank You


----------



## Bhannon (Jun 2, 2022)

Cleaning a few more bottles and inks to put out. I assume the large tri-mold black is a whiskey. I can make out “WOOLFALL” around the base with a large “E” in the center. The large amber has “CRÈME DE LA CRÈME”. Would anyone have info on these?
Thanks


----------

